# Speed painting: just one in a thousand



## making_art (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;qWmF-bJj5Xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=qWmF-bJj5Xs[/MEDIA][SIGN][/SIGN]


----------



## gardens (Oct 10, 2012)

That was so interesting to watch!


----------



## making_art (Oct 10, 2012)

I loved it and want to buy the painting!


----------

